# New Pics of my b12 Wagon



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2061932


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

looks good! very clean


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

thats pretty much the coolest california i have ever seen.

do u have the factory foglight switches? it appears your rear fog is wired in as an additional tail lamp.

what i'm getting at is i need those switches 

...and jdm california foglight bumper, sedan rear bumper


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very clean B12 wagon! Cool car. 

Did they ever sell the 4WD version of that car in the Phillipines? 

Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

BlownB310 that is one cool looking car. I see you are in New York, how do you keep the car so clean? must use lots of salt on roads there.

Jasper


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jasperhobbs said:


> BlownB310 that is one cool looking car. I see you are in New York, how do you keep the car so clean? must use lots of salt on roads there.
> 
> Jasper


Thanks Jasper,

It's a lot of work to keep the car in top shape here in NY. I keep it in the garage all year round and put it on a lift before each winter to coat the underside with rust preventative spray. I also spend a lot of time washing it in the winter. To me it's worth all of the effort. My car is unique in that it's not only 4WD, but turbocharged as well. Really a fun package!


----------



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

What is brand name of rust preventative spray you use? I could use that on Iowa salty roads.

Jasper


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jasperhobbs said:


> What is brand name of rust preventative spray you use? I could use that on Iowa salty roads.
> 
> Jasper


There are many anti corrosion products like this, but I use *Wurth Body Protection spray*.


----------



## sangram234 (Jan 25, 2012)

*B12 Spray*

Hi
I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.


----------

